# Pumpkin seeds



## Gunsmoke47

Such common bottles but rarely found in colors other than clear, amber, and zapped purple. I dug the emerald green one,forum member Pitfinder dug the teal one and then I bought the zapped purple and the orange amber one. I just think they are kinda pretty. [] Kelley


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Little different lighting






 PS. Fellow forum member Kharrar (Karl) has one of the most beautiful cobalt pumpkins I have ever seen! I won't give up on buying that one off him![][] Maybe he will see this and repost a pic.


----------



## bubbas dad

i have always liked the pumpkin seed flask. they're even nicer with embossing.


----------



## annie44

I always love a color grouping - very nice!  I especially like the emerald green - the only one I've ever seen.


----------



## Tony14

Love those colors


----------



## capsoda

Nice group of pumpkin seeds Kelly. They look great together.


----------



## donzi

We were diving for bottles this past weekend and a friend found this pumpkin seed flask.  Has some tan fluid and is corked.  It has an embossed wreath with the inscription PAP'S PICNICS.  On the oval bottom is S. C. Co.
 Any help in identifying manufacture and date would be appreciated.
 donzi


----------



## donzi

Another view
 donzi


----------



## cyberdigger

That's a nice little flask.. it appears to be from around 1890'ish. Far as the base markings go, any chance it says S. G. Co. ?
 (the difference between C and G can be very slight on embossed bottles)
 If it is S G, there's still several possibilities:

 "S.G.CO.................Several glass factories used this mark (possibly four or five), and here are three that I am certain actually did, at least on some items they produced: 
 Scranton Glass Company, Scranton, PA (1881-c.1895) 
 Southern Glass Company/Works, Louisville, KY (1877-c.1885) 
 Southern Glass Company, Vernon, CA (c.1916-1931) 
 Another possibility could be the Seattle Glass Company, Renton, WA (1905-1907), known for producing amber beers. These would be bottles mostly found in the northwestern area of the US. Please see next entry.
 S. G. CO. ............. Yet ANOTHER possibility (actually a very strong probability, it seems) for the SGCO mark is pertaining to certain bottles (usually flasks or beer bottles in either amber or aqua) found in the Baltimore, Maryland and surrounding area. The S.G.Co. mark is usually on the heel or the base, and in some cases is accompanied by an anchor. Information uncovered by researcher Tod Von Mechow indicate that a little-known firm, the Severn Glass Company, Annapolis, MD (c.1897-1901), is almost certainly the user of the mark on these bottles from Baltimore. Several dozen different beer bottle variants from Baltimore and surrounding area are known with this mark.
 S G CO within a segmented parallelogram..........probably Southern Glass Company, Vernon, CA (c.1916-1931)
 S.G.CO.W...............Sydenham Glass Company, Wallaceburg, Ontario, Canada (1894-1913)
 S.G.CO. with anchor.........probably Severn Glass COmpany, Annapolis, Maryland (c.1897-c.1901). Severn Glass Company was a successor to Annapolis Glass Works, originally incorporated May 12, 1885 in Annapolis. (Per information found by Tod von Mechow)."

 Info from  HERE


----------



## Dean

Hello Everyone,
 Here are 3 more pumpkin seeds.

 Enjoy,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## Lordbud

Try this thread if you like embossed pumpkinseed flasks...

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-229078/mpage-1/key-pumpkinseed/tm.htm#229093


----------



## NYCFlasks

Whoa there Lordbud, that is a nice thread, makes me want to get my camera out...........


----------



## markh

Those are some nice colors. A cobalt one would give you a full house. Here's the only pumpkinseed I have in my collection - a Speedy Cure. It's a nice dark amber with crude applied double collar. You don't see many medicines in this shape, although I wonder if this one didn't contain something a bit stronger than your average patent medicine, say around 100 proof - that could cure a lot of ailments.

 Mark


----------



## markh

backlit


----------



## glass man

WOW ALL NICE!JAMIE....


----------



## Dean

Merry Christmas to All,

 Here are a couple more pumpkin seed flasks.

 Enjoy,





 Dean Marvel


----------



## Dean

Hello,
 This is a tiny pumpkinseed that I came across today.
 It is 3" tall and 1 7/8" wide

 Enjoy,

 Dean


----------



## soda bottle

Dean that is an old Pill bottle--PAPOIDS  /  AN AID TO DIGESTION. I just came across one with a screw top.


----------



## Rufus

Hey Kelley,

 You have some really nice pumpkins. You might be able to talk me out of mine.

 Attached is a picture cropped from a large shot; will clean it up and take a better one tomorrow.

 It cam from a privy in "Jerome Junction" AZ.

 Karl


----------



## Rufus

This is me with a unknown "J.M. Wilkins Grocer Tucson A.T." Pumpkin I dug a few months ago......

 Karl


----------



## RICKJJ59W

yellow picnic


----------



## RICKJJ59W

Amber Picnic


----------



## Rufus

Rick,

 Thanks for posting those great pumpkins; what the heck are all those barrels? Is it better than tarping?

 My Dad lived during the depression in Allentown and shot rats in an old dump that he lived next to. There is a car lot on part of it now. Hope to one day dig in PA; it would be the best!

 Karl


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Nice picnic's Rick. Love that yellow one. Hey Karl, nice to see you on the forum again. Your new user name kinda through me. I would love to see more pictures of that blue beauty. I remember when you dug it those many years ago.[] Kelley


----------



## Rufus

Kelley,

 Here is a better picture of the Cobalt Pumpkin. Where in Texas are you? Do you dig there? Tomorrow I am going to dig a very old privy in Tucson; 1860's.....

 Karl


----------



## Rufus

Another shot.....


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Karl, I am about as far North in Texas as you can go. I am north of Amarillo up in the Panhandle. A town of 20,000 called Pampa. I used to dig in this area a lot for post Civil War era bottles as this area wasn't settled until the 1870's. We have a lot of Indian Wars History right in my back yard. I don't do much digging anymore due to back problems.[] I'm only 53, but I got the back of an 80 year old. Good luck on your 1860's privy! I love watching the finds of other members. That flask is just as pretty as I remember. They are not what I actively collect, but I have dug a few nice ones myself and I think it would look really good next to my other ones![] so if you want to part with that one, shoot me a PM or email. Kelley


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Rufus
> 
> This is me with a unknown "J.M. Wilkins Grocer Tucson A.T." Pumpkin I dug a few months ago......
> 
> Karl


 Great bottle, I imagine it would bring great money if sold, as for me I'd be keeping it....Jim


----------



## Rufus

Jim,

 It is sorta of a multi colored pumpkin......

 Dug the early privy today, it was dipped to use for a septic later in life. Found a pipe leading into it that was down a few feet.

 Did manage to pull out a embossed umbrella ink.....

 Kar


----------



## epackage

That's a beauty for sure....congrats...


----------



## sandchip

Wow.  What a beauty.


----------



## Gunsmoke47

Karl, let's see that embossed umbrella! []


----------



## junkyard jack

Very nice little flasks, everybody!


----------



## ArmyDigger

pumpkin seed flasks are always cute and nice to find.


----------

